
Do startups hire from overseas for their, say, first 5 hires? - vedant_ag
Are startups open to this or is the visa troubles not worth the upside of finding a good match?<p>For context: I am from India, and have co-founded 2 companies and worked in one as employee#1.
======
davelnewton
Unanswerable.

Sure, some might.

Most will look for local hires, for a variety of reasons (can't afford relo
etc.) or hire remote (which has its own set of problems, but I suspect you
know that).

------
sharemywin
I imagine it would depend on if differential in skills, expertise out weigh
hassles of visa's etc.

